
“Reverse Engineering for Beginners” free book - 0xmohit
https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-beginners
======
nxzero
Prior comments maybe found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=beginners.re](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=beginners.re)

------
brudgers
Direct to ebook format PDF in English:
[http://beginners.re/RE4B-EN-A5.pdf](http://beginners.re/RE4B-EN-A5.pdf)

Project home page: [http://beginners.re/](http://beginners.re/)

------
dennis714
There is also partial translation to Chinese: HTML:
[http://beginners.re/RE4B-CN-partial/html/RE4B-CN-
partial.htm...](http://beginners.re/RE4B-CN-partial/html/RE4B-CN-partial.html)
epub: [http://beginners.re/RE4B-CN-partial/epub/RE4B-CN-
partial.epu...](http://beginners.re/RE4B-CN-partial/epub/RE4B-CN-partial.epub)
Github: [https://github.com/veficos/reverse-engineering-for-
beginners](https://github.com/veficos/reverse-engineering-for-beginners) More
information: [http://v2ex.com/t/281403](http://v2ex.com/t/281403)

------
linuxfan2718
How does one break into doing this as your job? I'm doing microcorruption.com
right now.

~~~
doomrobo
I spoke to a guy who does pentesting and vuln finding for a living. He told me
that if I'm interested in doing the same thing, I'd be better off doing a
little reversing work and then going into open-source analysis as soon as
possible. His reasoning is that, if you're doing this as a career, then you're
working for companies who are asking you to audit them, and will almost always
give you the source to work with.

~~~
linuxfan2718
"open-source analysis", e.g. finding a vulnerability in an open-source project
like wordpress or rails? That sounds really hard :)

